# Questions about my nails & what do to



## Vallandra (Jan 13, 2019)

Firstly - thank you for stopping by!  

I have (and always had) very weak, brittle and peeling nails.  I don't think it has to do with my diet or genetics.  I had bad exema when I was a child and back then (in the 70s), I had cortizone baths.  I have effects on my skin because of that.

Anyways....with that being said.  For months, I did acrylic nails and I LOVED having long nails for the first time in my life!  I started going to a salon that were not certified technicians - they were great at nails but, would rip off the acrylic vs sanding them off.  I then went to a certified nail technician and was happy....they were just too far for me.

I found a great technician close to home but she doesn't do acrylic - ok, I'm fine with that.  She does Brisa gel with or without Shellac (client's choice).  

My problem:  since my nails peel so easily, nothing works!  I've been doing the CDN Rescue RX and that helps a lot but, I still come across issues.  I tried Shellac...after one week, they'd peel off.  I tried both the Brisa gel and shellac - same thing!

I desperately want long nails....aside from acrylic (which I'm hoping to avoid), what can I do?  Or can she do?  Is there a top coat that would prevent from peeling?  Is there a different treatment I can do that could help? Due to allergies, she cannot do anything powder..... (acrylic or dip).

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  Much love.  Vallandra.


----------



## elitebeautysociety (Jan 17, 2019)

Drink lots of water and maintain a healthy diet.Apply growth treatment and Gently file nail once a week.


----------



## Nitya (Jan 18, 2019)

I don't know about "fake nails" options, but I know how to grow freakishly long, strong natural nails in no time. I used to use coconut oil on my cuticles, because they're exceptionally dry. I found, as a side effect of rubbing the oil into my cuticles, my nails grew like crazy. They were strong and healthy too. I could've sworn I had a millimeter of growth a day. I have to keep mine short for work, and because I play strings, so I was constantly filing off like half a centimeter, only to discover three days after filing them, that I have claws again! Sorcery!

But it's imperative that you massage the oil into each cuticle, it doesn't work if you just apply it and leave it there. The longer you massage, and the more often you do it, the quicker they grow. 

For cuticles, I'd wait a while after rubbing the oil in before washing my hands, in warm soapy water. Pat them dry, then immediately scrape with a cuticle stick, VERY gently. Most of the cuticle is flaking off on it's own by then, so there's no need to scrape harshly, and you don't get horizontal ridges on your nail like from lye cuticle removers or metal cuticle sticks. 

It's a time consuming method of growing nails, massaging daily, but works like nothing I've ever seen. 

Alternatively, if your nails peel in layers, you can try a formaldehyde solution (I've used Mavala scientifique applicator. It's a felt tip pen, lasts forever so don't buy a backup, it literally doesn't dry out for years). It strengthens keratin cross bonds, basically binds the layers of the nail together. It's only used on the tip of the nail, once a week. Used too often, it makes the nail too hard, thus less flexible, so when it presses against something it breaks rather than bends. I haven't noticed it affect growth, but it helped strengthen my nails noticeably, so retaining the length is easier. I personally prefer the coconut oil. 

I think, though I've no experience, that any artificial nail inevitably affects the quality of the natural nails, so I wouldn't expect them to recover that way. Maybe giving them two weeks of tlc will give them the strength and length you want? 

Good luck!


----------



## dhara (Jul 17, 2019)

Helpful thanks


----------



## MarciaP (Nov 19, 2020)

I agree with moisturizing your cuticles. Also, I take 10,000 mcg a day (1 pill) of Biotin and it really helps. You will see a difference in 4-6 weeks. Buy the cheapest brand you can find. CVS has BOGO on it most of the time, or buy one/get one 50% off.


----------

